# Removing Tires For Next Winter



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

I would like anyones thoughts on whether the following is a good or bad idea. I have to replace my tires this year on my 2002 25FB Outback. I live in an area of Canada where the trailer can't be used for 7 months in the winter. To protect my new tires, next October when I winterize the trailer, I would like to take the tires and rims off the trailer and store them in my garage. I would support the trailer with cement Blocks located on the frame approx. where the tandem wheels are (there would be 2 support areas on each side so as to mimick the support that the tires normally provide). This way the trailer would be supported by the tonque at the front and the blocks where the tires normally are as is the case in the summer.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Other than it sounds like a lot of work! I'm not sure of the advantage of removing the tires if they have lasted 6 years already that's about all you will safely get out of trailer tires.

Steve


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah, if they lasted that long your doing fine. I know you guys get a lot of snow up their eh' so you might want to keep them up off the cold ground with ramps. I would keep them covered at all times, we do. UV is a killer on tires.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Chips

I find by using tire covers both winter and summer really helps prevent dry rot and cracking of the tires. These are inexpensive and do not take alot of time to put on or take off.

Thor


----------



## Rockn DZL (May 13, 2007)

Two things. One I wouldn't use concrete blocks, they can and do shatter. If you use large 12" X 12" blocks of wood you might be ok. But if the ground shifts you'll only have those blcoks and not your axles. If it were me, I would put wood under the tires between the ground and tires and cover them.

Good luck


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Chips said:


> I would like anyones thoughts on whether the following is a good or bad idea. I have to replace my tires this year on my 2002 25FB Outback. I live in an area of Canada where the trailer can't be used for 7 months in the winter. To protect my new tires, next October when I winterize the trailer, I would like to take the tires and rims off the trailer and store them in my garage. I would support the trailer with cement Blocks located on the frame approx. where the tandem wheels are (there would be 2 support areas on each side so as to mimick the support that the tires normally provide). This way the trailer would be supported by the tonque at the front and the blocks where the tires normally are as is the case in the summer.


Chips
Some let alittle air out of them in the winter, and leave it at that. I also use wheel covers, to keep some of the debris, and sun exposure off the tires.. being from Manitoba, I feel your pain of the 7 mo wait


----------



## twiech (Oct 25, 2007)

Why is so important to cover your trailer tires when your automotive tires are never covered.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

KargorooWiech said:


> Why is so important to cover your trailer tires when your automotive tires are never covered.


I think the main reason is the tires just sit most of the time. Even if you park your car out side all the time the tires are used/flexed much more than a tire thats just sitting. If you leave a car sitting for a long time without driving it you'll have the same problems with dry rot from UV exposure as trailer tires. I cover my tires and spray 3M 303 aerospace protectant on them and they've held up very well in the harsh desert sun here. I've seen other trailers in the storage area without covers and the tires dry rot really fast.


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

Chips said:


> I would like anyones thoughts on whether the following is a good or bad idea. I have to replace my tires this year on my 2002 25FB Outback. I live in an area of Canada where the trailer can't be used for 7 months in the winter. To protect my new tires, next October when I winterize the trailer, I would like to take the tires and rims off the trailer and store them in my garage. I would support the trailer with cement Blocks located on the frame approx. where the tandem wheels are (there would be 2 support areas on each side so as to mimick the support that the tires normally provide). This way the trailer would be supported by the tonque at the front and the blocks where the tires normally are as is the case in the summer.


Lots of work for you. I just get a can of the tire cleaner/conditioner (foam) and spray it on. (Ask any NAPA store). Then I cover the tires with the white covers you get at Wal-Mart. Its the UV rays that make your tires rot, not the weather. Tires are always being exposed to weather and sun. Tires can actually be good til a minus 40 below just sitting there bucause of the compound they are made of. Spray the tires, let dry and put on the white covers. Let me know what you decided.

Len


----------



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

I am more and more coming over to the thinking of not taking the tires off each winter. As well, by just covering the tires, I don't have to find space in the garage to store the extra tires. Also, I don't have to invest in extra rims. I think I''ll just get new tires installed on my old rims and cover them regularly against UV rays, both summer and winter. Thanks for all the advice from everyone; it's great to bounce ideas off of other people- a differet perspective on issues.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

If you get 7+ years on a set of trailer tires, I'd continue to do what you've been doing all along. I sure would not trust tires that mostly sit, and are 7+ years old. That's ancient by most standards.

The best thing you can do for your tires is to use them, since use (and heating up from use) tends to keep the rubber more pliable. (When they just sit, uncovered, they tend to become hard, causing weather checks, cracks, etc.) But since using them during the winter is not an option for you, make sure that you place some wooden boards between your tires and the ground (or pavement) and keep them covered, to protect from UV rays. (Car tires would need to be covered, too, if all they did was sit in the sun most of the time.)

I'd guess that you are a bit disappointed in the low number of miles on the tires and they now need replaced. But age, in conjunction with little use, is probably more dangerous than wearing out the tires from lots of miles. That's because lots of miles wears away the tread and we can clearly see that the tires need replacing. But age/low miles can be dangerous, because the tread looks great, but the sidewalls are an accident waiting to happen and may not be easily detected (especially if a large weather crack appears on the inside sidewall, where you'd have to crawl under the Outback to inspect the tires - something we should all do, but most probably don't.) I know I always look at the outside sidewalls, but rarely check them on the inside.

But I'm here to tell ya - most of us here would be ecstatic if we could get our tires to last 7+ years!

Just my $.03 (counting for inflation and the weak dollar!).

Mike


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

LA Plouff said:


> I would like anyones thoughts on whether the following is a good or bad idea. I have to replace my tires this year on my 2002 25FB Outback. I live in an area of Canada where the trailer can't be used for 7 months in the winter. To protect my new tires, next October when I winterize the trailer, I would like to take the tires and rims off the trailer and store them in my garage. I would support the trailer with cement Blocks located on the frame approx. where the tandem wheels are (there would be 2 support areas on each side so as to mimick the support that the tires normally provide). This way the trailer would be supported by the tonque at the front and the blocks where the tires normally are as is the case in the summer.


Lots of work for you. I just get a can of the tire cleaner/conditioner (foam) and spray it on. (Ask any NAPA store). Then I cover the tires with the white covers you get at Wal-Mart. Its the UV rays that make your tires rot, not the weather. Tires are always being exposed to weather and sun. Tires can actually be good til a minus 40 below just sitting there bucause of the compound they are made of. Spray the tires, let dry and put on the white covers. Let me know what you decided.

Len
[/quote]

Len- Good idea. To late for this winter, but will do this in the fall.


----------

